# swell.gr : Wrapped Peugeot 308 GTi Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi guys.

Swell.gr welcomed a Peugeot 308 GTi, which had various modifications. Car has all available options from the dealership,its ECU is remapped and bigger intercooler is installed. Bodywork is wrapped with ORACAL vinyl wrap.

First task was the interiors, after thorough vacuuming the upholstery, leather was treated with the RaceGlaze twins. Cleaner and Balm.

Vinyl wrap was cleansed with Swissvax Opaque pre-cleaner.

After cleansing the vinyl wrap, the oil free surface was ready to be wax with Swissvax Opaque wax.

Glasses were cleaned with the NEW Nanolex Glass Polish Premium.
Afterwords windows were sealed with Nanolex Glass Ultra.

All exterior trim was decontaminated with APC and IPA, then sealed with 
Wolf's Chemicals TrimCoat.

Alloys were cleaned with IPA and sealed with Nanolex Paint Premium Spray.

Tyre walls were treated with Wolfs Chemicals BlackOut.














































































































































































































Thanks for viewing


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Matte black certainly gives a hardcore look. Looks good.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Have to be honest and say the wrap has spoiled a good looking car. We have a few local 'chavs' running around in poorly painted matt black nasties and it just reminds me of those!

Nice job otherwise!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Like the Matt wrap, nice final results too :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

The leather interior is stunning :doublesho:doublesho

Great work mike :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Well done mike!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice car!.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work and result Mike!


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

m411mtf said:


> Have to be honest and say the wrap has spoiled a good looking car. We have a few local 'chavs' running around in poorly painted matt black nasties and it just reminds me of those!
> 
> Nice job otherwise!


Great work Mike....................fantastic interior, but,..................... but, Matt Black..............just does not do it for me at all.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Matte black certainly gives a hardcore look. Looks good.





ITHAQVA said:


> Like the Matt wrap, nice final results too :thumb:





prokopas said:


> The leather interior is stunning :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Great work mike :thumb:





markito said:


> Well done mike!





ronwash said:


> Very nice car!.





nuberlis said:


> Excellent work and result Mike!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Thanks guys


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning results as always!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Excellent work and result Mike!


----------



## creed (Oct 9, 2009)

Outstanding work as always from Mike!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------

